# wi-fi USB or PCMCIA



## douglasfim (Apr 14, 2011)

Which is better for a laptop, *USB* or *PCMCIA*?

What model and brand is best for FreeBSD?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Apr 14, 2011)

Don't know about best, but search the forum for "edimax" and threads will appear that are relevant.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 14, 2011)

What model of laptop?  If it can take an internal mini-PCI or mini-PCIe card, that's usually best.  The Atheros 802.11 b/g cards are easiest.  If it's old enough that it can't do that, the USB ports might only be USB 1.  But PC cards aren't necessarily better, and there are several different kinds.  So the choices depend on the machine.


----------



## douglasfim (Apr 14, 2011)

My notebook is a CCE t35l, manufactured in Brazil

See link.

The notebook has realtek wireless b/g, but I have problems with this wifi card, link.

Preferably a wireless b/g/n.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 14, 2011)

Ah, it's a new machine.  If it were me, I'd replace the internal mini-PCIe card with something supported, like Atheros 5424.  On some machines, that's easy.

USB should work, but again it's a matter of which chipset.  AFAIK, 802.11 n is not supported on FreeBSD yet, although work is under way.


----------

